# RCX Radio Control Expo in Pomona CA, April 18 & 19 2009 Check it out!



## brandonwilcox (Sep 10, 2008)

On April 18 and 19, the world’s best-known champion racers, the most advanced racing vehicles, the fastest nitro and electric boats, and the toughest large-scale battle tanks will all converge on the Pomona Fairplex. Add in live entertainment and some of the country’s hottest female models and you’ll have the perfect storm, RC style.

Here’s just a taste of the mega events you’ll see at RCX… and nowhere else!

- *Dirt Alliance Dirt Tour*: A one-day extravaganza with live entertainment, music and performers.
- *NATC Championships*: Two days of racing action at the outdoor track. Includes a new 1/8 Nitro GT class. 
- *Sizzling Super cross Race*: Watch the pros compete in an invitation-only event featuring the world’s best nitro racers in trucks and buggies.
- *Crawl “Try Me” Mountain*: You’ll be in the eye of the storm, test-driving some of the best RC rock crawling trucks on the market on this all-new 1,200-square-foot course.
- *RCP West Coast Challenge*: Come see some of the world’s most advanced micro RC drivers compete on a huge 40’ x 25’ RCP track for a spot in the PN Worlds Championships in Spain.
- *The Southwest Armour Group*: When the 1/6 scale tanks roll in, there’ll be sound, smoke and lots of car-crushing.
- *Drift Challenge #3*: Two days of drift battles, including time attack madness and freestyle drift sessions.
- *Southern California Area Tankers (SCAT)*: Watch tanks go head to head on a 1/16 scale battlefield.
- *Huge Boat Pond*: The world’s fastest nitro and electric boats will race around a course.

and much more!

Check out http://www.rcx.com now!

Hope to see you there!

Brandon Wilcox
Associate Online Editor
RC Car Action magazine
http://www.rccaraction.com


Check out the video here:


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

wish we had this on the east coast...


----------

